# Chicken livers over rice-TNT



## kadesma (Sep 16, 2012)

We  or I should say my girls and I have this when DH is not hungry or is away.  We melt 1/2 cup of butter in a skillet, then we add about a 1/3 lb of sliced fresh mushrooms and 1 large onion, chopped   saute til the onion is translucent. Add 1 lb of livers and saute for 1 min then cover and cook slowly for 15 min.Stir in 1/3 cup of dry sherry and 1 cup sour cream and heat but make sure not to boil. Serve over rice. A green salad is nice as is some nice warm French bread and butter.
kades


----------



## vitauta (Sep 16, 2012)

oh kades, i am so ready for a meal of chicken livers, and your recipe sounds just wonderful, with its mushrooms, onions and sherry.  have you ever tasted it before adding the sour cream, kades, or used fat-free?


----------



## kadesma (Sep 16, 2012)

vitauta said:


> oh kades, i am so ready for a meal of chicken livers, and your recipe sounds just wonderful, with its mushrooms, onions and sherry.  have you ever tasted it before adding the sour cream, kades, or used fat-free?


Hi Vit, I use fat free sour cream all the time. I do make sure to check how much sugar that has been added. Fat free is fine,
kades


----------



## vitauta (Sep 16, 2012)

thanks, sweetie.  your recipes are some of the best i've seen in my food searches and travels.  where do you find them?


----------



## taxlady (Sep 16, 2012)

vitauta said:


> thanks, sweetie.  your recipes are some of the best i've seen in my food searches and travels.  where do you find them?


+1


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 16, 2012)

This reminds me of spaghetti alla Caruso, with a white sauce!

Sounds great!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 16, 2012)

vitauta said:


> thanks, sweetie.  your recipes are some of the best i've seen in my food searches and travels.  where do you find them?


Many come from years of taking a recipe and adding or taking away things. Getting recipes from friends, the newspaper and then removing something I don't care for.Add something I love just use my mind and see what I get I love to fool with ideas and then try them out on the family who can really be a help. That is mostly how I get recipes I'm not much for taking a cookbook and just following the recipe word for word that gets' old pretty fast. So it's ideas I get here, DC is my second home and all the members share ideas with us so that is a plus. And that is all I can say.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Sep 16, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> This reminds me of spaghetti alla Caruso, with a white sauce!
> 
> Sounds great!


You know Aunt Bea, I think I saw that recipe some place but I'm not sure where. I'll have to dig and see if I can find it. Sounds good and I love Caruso what a voice.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Sep 16, 2012)

taxlady said:


> +1


Thanks you 
kades


----------



## Cerise (Sep 16, 2012)

kadesma said:


> You know Aunt Bea, I think I saw that recipe some place but I'm not sure where. I'll have to dig and see if I can find it. Sounds good and I love Caruso what a voice.
> kades


 
One of my relatives made chicken livers over rice. Loved the dish, but was squeamish about making it myself. 

Re Caruso's dish - love it. Have had it years ago at a restaurant. Very similar to this Spaghetti alla Caruso with red wine, San Marzanos & mushrooms.

Spaghetti Alla Caruso


----------



## kadesma (Sep 16, 2012)

Cerise said:


> One of my relatives made chicken livers over rice. Loved the dish, but was squeamish about making it myself.
> 
> Re Caruso's dish - love it. Have had it years ago at a restaurant. Very similar to this Spaghetti alla Caruso with red wine, San Marzanos & mushrooms.
> 
> Spaghetti Alla Caruso


Cerise,
thank you I made a copy of the recipe. It has my mouth watering just reading it. I plan to make some for myself next Sunday DH who whon't indulge will get his plain. The rest of the gang  will get what ever  Thanks again I can hardly wait.
kades


----------



## vitauta (Sep 16, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Many come from years of taking a recipe and adding or taking away things. Getting recipes from friends, the newspaper and then removing something I don't care for.Add something I love just use my mind and see what I get I love to fool with ideas and then try them out on the family who can really be a help. That is mostly how I get recipes I'm not much for taking a cookbook and just following the recipe word for word that gets' old pretty fast. So it's ideas I get here, DC is my second home and all the members share ideas with us so that is a plus. And that is all I can say.
> kades




i would give most anything to have your ability of combining ingredients and flavors in your mind, kades.  sadly, i am usually strictly bound to a recipe and unable to make any but the most minor adjustments or substitutions.  i have no idea how two or three spices will taste when mixed with other things except for the ones that are commonly known as being complementary.  so anyway, kades, thank you so much for generously sharing so many of your sensational recipes with us here at dc.  they are truly a treasure that so many of us have the privledge and pleasure of enjoying with our families and friends.


----------



## Addie (Sep 16, 2012)

Vit, whether you realize it, you already have the skills. You already know that carrots, celery, and onions are the base for flavor in many dishes. If there is someone in your home that swears they hate one of them, then dice them real small and put them in your FP and make them even smaller. Then saute them in butter or other fat before adding to you dish. They will disappear. 

Tomato paste is a great flavor enhancer. Just a teaspoon mixed in with your veggies while they are sauteing, is all it needs. There are things you already have in your kitchen that allow you to use your imagination. Stock, Gravy Master, S&P, the regular herbs, rosemary, thyme, oregano, etc. Making rice? Toss in some soup base or bullion cubes in the water to flavor it. 

The next time you go shopping, do it when you have a lot of time on you hands to do it. And when you are alone. Take your time going up and down the aisles. Stop and look at the spice section. Think of all the dishes you could add them to. If your supermarket has those little recipe cards in the produce section, take one of each. You can get some great ideas from them. If the recipe says to add the escarole and you don't like it, then add spinach instead. 

Most important, if you make a dish with your imagination, and have deviated from a recipe, then you family doesn't like it, then learn from it. It is not a disaster. It is a lesson learned instead. Good luck on your next adventure in the kitchen.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 16, 2012)

vitauta said:


> i would give most anything to have your ability of combining ingredients and flavors in your mind, kades.  sadly, i am usually strictly bound to a recipe and unable to make any but the most minor adjustments or substitutions.  i have no idea how two or three spices will taste when mixed with other things except for the ones that are commonly known as being complementary.  so anyway, kades, thank you so much for generously sharing so many of your sensational recipes with us here at dc.  they are truly a treasure that so many of us have the privledge and pleasure of enjoying with our families and friends.


Vit you can do this just as I do. It's a matter of just looking through your grocery store and looking at each and every aisle. take your time and pick and choose  I love the produce dept and any farmers market. Now of course I have a s-i-l who puts in anything I want and helps me tend it. I love cubenelle sweet peppers  Heirloom tomatoes, Meyer lemons thorns and all, we have 8 acers so fruit trees are big here, love herbs, chives,tarragon, oregano,basil, am looking forward to lettuce,radish, Hey here's one for you, PF put up a recipe for radishes, I tried it and  my whole family fell in love. I just washed the radishes, cut them in half and sauted them in butter  added salt and pepper and then aaaaaaaahad to use both elbows to get family to back offf.  So don't say I can't I now you can!!!kades Dare YA


----------



## Addie (Sep 16, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Vit you can do this just as I do. It's a matter of just looking through your grocery store and looking at each and every aisle. take your time and pick and choose I love the produce dept and any farmers market. Now of course I have a s-i-l who puts in anything I want and helps me tend it. I love cubenelle sweet peppers Heirloom tomatoes, Meyer lemons thorns and all, we have 8 acers so fruit trees are big here, love herbs, chives,tarragon, oregano,basil, am looking forward to lettuce,radish, Hey here's one for you, PF put up a recipe for radishes, I tried it and my whole family fell in love. I just washed the radishes, cut them in half and sauted them in butter added salt and pepper and then aaaaaaaahad to use both elbows to get family to back offf.  So don't say I can't I now you can!!!kades Dare YA


 
I buy the radishes that still have the leaves on them. Have you ever wash, and then sauted the leaves? Delish!.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 17, 2012)

Addie said:


> I buy the radishes that still have the leaves on them. Have you ever wash, and then sauted the leaves? Delish!.


NO I keep forgetting, but next time I will. Thanks
kades


----------



## Chef Maloney (Oct 8, 2012)

*Sounds Great!*

I love liver. This is something I will make first opportunity my better half leaves for a day. I am forbidden to cook liver in the house and throwing away the pan used is likely if I get caught. hehe


----------



## vitauta (Oct 8, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> I love liver. This is something I will make first opportunity my better half leaves for a day. I am forbidden to cook liver in the house and throwing away the pan used is likely if I get caught. hehe




i too love liver, chef maloney, and what's more, i just love your sort of subterfuge....


----------



## taxlady (Oct 8, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> I love liver. This is something I will make first opportunity my better half leaves for a day. I am forbidden to cook liver in the house and throwing away the pan used is likely if I get caught. hehe


At my house it's Brussels sprouts that I am forbidden to cook. Stirling is going off to Calgary for a few days, probably in November. I'm looking forward to my sprouts.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 9, 2012)

This sounds soooo good! Not something I'll be able to eat a lot of but I'm sure a little bit just once or twice won't get me into too much trouble lol!
I love livers!


----------

